# Zeddy Bear - all grown up *PHOTOS*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

remember little Zeddy Bear?






















Well here he is all grown up to become my largest rat


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I love the photo with the dog


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

He looks like such a big squish! I want to cuddle him!


----------



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

aww ^_^

the baby pictures are priceless and the image with the dog gave me a giggle


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

I had to do it...


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Those pictures are amazing... you're very talented.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

whoa big boy haha. =]


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh. He was a cute lil baby, & he's a lil chubster now heh.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

zombiedork said:


> Aweh. He was a cute lil baby, & he's a lil chubster now heh.


A cute chubster though!


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

He grew up to be such a handsome boy!


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

Such great pics. You have a REALLY good camera. And I love his whiskers!


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

Cute pictures!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

hee-hee-hee....


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

haha! A1APassion your pics with captions are hilarious! keep it up! =]


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

Almost knocked me off my chair with how absolutely ADORABLE he is. Handsome boy!


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

gosh he is apsolutely gorgeous


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

The baby pics of him are very cute! He reminds me of my boy Yoshi.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I had to do it too...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Good one *BlueSkyy*


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

My eyes are watering, he is so cute!


----------

